

Giving away 3 of my favorite books on creativity - ZaneClaes
http://lifebyexperimentation.com/giveaways/creative-craftsmen-book-bundle/

======
hackerjam
your title is misleading. it's a chance to win 3 books and to increase your
odds of winning, you have to spam 3 or more of your friends. no thank you.

had i known that from the get-go, i would not have bothered to click on the
link. this kind of clickbaiting does not belong on hacker news.

